# hive splits, explosion, next steps, supers?



## beenoob (Jun 16, 2016)

I thought to post my question hoping it will help myself and others. 

I split my strongest hive into 3 other hives and added queens. 

Each hive has 5 deep frames of brood,eggs,larva and stores, and a caged queen, along them I have added 5 deep frames of 25% drawn comb on each frame so the deep is full. My question is when to add a super because the bee's are filling up existing comb, do I just follow the 80% fully drawn rule in all circumstances? 

Also, I made sure all splits have at least 1.5-2 full frames of honey, should I also be feeding? Im told feeding will induce heavy wax drawing but do bee's ever eat from their own capped stores to draw more wax on other frames?


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

For the most part yes wait for 80percent drawn and used. If you did add a super they won't draw what you want but they will draw the center bottom of the super frames. They will make the football shape. 
If they are not bringing in and storing nectar now I would feed. You could always feed and if they are not taking it stop. Make sure your method is enclosed in the hives. They will only feed on what they stored. nectar and sugar feed they see it as the same and will draw new frames.


----------

